# Rod building supplies



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Where are you guys getting rod building equipment from. Blanks, handles, guides, etc. I normally get all my stuff from FTU off of 45. Is there anywhere else in the Houston area. I am an hour from Houston. Would appreciate any feedback. I read in an earlier thread about a place called Islanders in Galveston. Is that a possibility?? Thanks


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

http://shop.mudhole.com/

good turn-around time - good selection


----------



## johnybass (Aug 25, 2005)

Islanders does have most of the supplies you'll need to build a rod, its on the corner of broadway and the seawall across the street from stewart beach and right next door to chicos paradise.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

mudhole is good as is acidrod.com or go to http://www.rodguild.com and look at there sponser list there are about 25 good rod componant venders.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I make all of my cork grips. I buy the cork rings from whomever has them on sale. FTU has good cork rings at a good price. The cork rings we call "exotic" I buy from Lamar Fishing. My high end rod blanks I also buy from Lamar. They are the CTS brand and are truly a great product. I also buy blanks from FTU. When I had a rod building business, Danny Myers of FTU went out of his way to keep me well supplied. Sometimes he would have blanks shipped overnight for me when I was in a bind to get some rods done. I used to build fly rods for fellows going to fly fish in Belize and it seemed that they wanted something I didn't have on hand. Anyway, I try to buy most of my supplies from FTU. The special stuff I get from Lamar like fly rod blanks. Sometimes I order from Mudhole and from Custom Tackle. They both have excellent service. Last Friday I received two casting rod blanks from Lamar that are the best I have seen in my thirty years of rod wrapping. I am waiting for some fancy cork rings coming from Portugal to make the grips for these two rods. It is always exciting to pick up a blank and try to imagine how it will fish after it is finished. I am sure that Goags and Randal of Gulfcoast Rods feel the same way about their rod building.


----------

